# members welcome pack has landed



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

welcome pack landed today now part of the family ,
SO A BIG HELLO TO YOU ALL ,thanks to every one involed in making my pack up :-* 
member number 01278 
hope to see lots of you at ace cafe august 11 2007

   :lol: :lol: :-* :-*


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Some good reading in the pack isn't there 8)


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

yes magazine are great learning a bit


----------

